# How to Convert Fully Stocked Tank to Planted



## RobertsKitty (May 2, 2009)

I currently have a fully stocked 20 gallon tropical community tank. I am planning for a low to medium light heavily planted tank. I currently do apr 20% changes weekly. I am going to have to change the substrate from sand to Flourite. Should I just drain the tank, put all my fish in my handy dandy tupper ware drain remove all the sand put in the Flourite and put in the water and plants then readd fish or should I try and remove as much sand as possible w/o draining the tank.

Secondly, what should I do about water changes as everything grows? Should I try to do changes or should I wait and not?
Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobertsKitty said:


> Should I just drain the tank, put all my fish in my handy dandy tupper ware drain remove all the sand put in the Flourite and put in the water and plants then readd fish or should I try and remove as much sand as possible w/o draining the tank.


RK: 
Yes!
No! You will have a "h...l of a mess" if you try this.




RobertsKitty said:


> ... put all my fish in my handy dandy tupper ware ...
> I am going to have to change the substrate from sand to Flourite.


RK: You might consider purchasing an "el cheapo" air pump and an air stone for the tub with the fish because even subsequent to washing the Flourite a couple of times the tank water will be very cloudy and this cloudiness will not go away for several days.




RobertsKitty said:


> Secondly, what should I do about water changes as everything grows?


Do 10% weekly WC's until your nitrate concentration reaches 15ppm (should only take like four weeks) and then resume 25% weekly WC's.


BTW RK while your glass tank is evacuated some table salt on a cloth pad and little "elbow grease" will do wonders for the clarity of the glass.

TR


----------



## RobertsKitty (May 2, 2009)

So I don't need to worry about all the beneficial bacteria I am going to be loosing when I do this? 
Also I plan on using a method that has supposedly been proven to keep Flourite from clouding anything.
And, I thought that in a planted tank you could eventually stop the water changes? Is that true? Also, do I grav-vac or should I just pull water from the top of the tank and change it out?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobertsKitty said:


> ... fully stocked 20 gallon tropical community ...
> ...tank from sand ...


RK: based on the above cited comments from your original post


RobertsKitty said:


> So I don't need to worry about all the beneficial bacteria I am going to be loosing when I do this?


I believed that your biological filtration media is currently "carrying" around 90% of the "load" and that you would probably not observe an ammonia or a nitrites concentration subsequent to the "changeover".




RobertsKitty said:


> And, I thought that in a planted tank you could eventually stop the water changes? Is that true?


RK: I have read a few rare posts which describe this condition but I have never observed it in my fairly heavily planted tank.

Please note that you will want to maintain a minimum 5ppm nitrates concentration for your plants' health (most folks say minimum of 10 to 15ppm).

Also please note that without WC's (ie. only top offs) the concentrations of salts and heavy metals will increase in the tank water.




RobertsKitty said:


> Also, do I grav-vac or should I just pull water from the top of the tank and change it out?


Just pull the water off the top, dump out the sand, clean the tank and you should be ready to go for the addition of the Flourite.

TR


----------



## RobertsKitty (May 2, 2009)

Once I get it planted I just want to pull water from the top or should I try to get down close to the roots of the plants?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

You can just get water from the top....and maybe suck up any nasties that you see near the plants. Thats what I do.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobertsKitty said:


> Once I get it planted I just want to pull water from the top or should I try to get down close to the roots of the plants?


RK: some plants are very sensitive to planting/replanting and Val's are a good example.

As such IMHO I would not "try to get down close to the roots".

TR


----------

